# Hocking River 5/20



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Waded the Hocking River last night, Ended up with 17 Fish. The biggest being a 7.2lb FlatHead.
I Caught 6 Sauger, 4 Smallies, 2 FlatHeads, 3 Drum and 2 Spot Bass. All fish were caught where the Fast and Slow water mixed on a med/slow retreive. 
The Sauger were caught in water 3 ft or less, the rest were in deeper water.
Lost a handful of other fish, And saw a dozen or so of BIG Gar swimming around


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice! I miss fishing that river. I need to make it back down there.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

I was fishing the Hocking last night. When I got to one of my spots, someone was already there. He then proceeded to photograph a HUGE smallie. I asked him what it measured out at and he said just a hair under 20". This thing had a gut on it too, and must of been a tank to bring in. I do not want to say the exact location because enough people already fish there and I do not want to blow this kids cover. Just wanted to let everyone know those trophy smallies are out there. River looked good btw, might head out tonight. Good luck out there!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

alock0889 said:


> I was fishing the Hocking last night. When I got to one of my spots, someone was already there. He then proceeded to photograph a HUGE smallie. I asked him what it measured out at and he said just a hair under 20". This thing had a gut on it too, and must of been a tank to bring in. I do not want to say the exact location because enough people already fish there and I do not want to blow this kids cover. Just wanted to let everyone know those trophy smallies are out there. River looked good btw, might head out tonight. Good luck out there!


As much traffic as it gets now, there's not a whole lot of secrets out there. But the fishing stays good, anyway!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I waded from the Mill to Stimson, and only saw 3 people fishing the whole time I was out and they were on the Island at the Mill. fished from 330-830


----------



## dinkzilla (May 22, 2012)

Caught some smallies and a nice rock bass. Love fishing the hocking! New member love reading the post, you guys put out very good info!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If You want a better quality Smallie Fish above Athens, But if You want a more variety of Fish with Decent Smallie action below the Mill is the place to be. JMHO


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Waded the Hocking River last night, Ended up with 17 Fish. The biggest being a 7.2lb FlatHead.
> I Caught 6 Sauger, 4 Smallies, 2 FlatHeads, 3 Drum and 2 Spot Bass. All fish were caught where the Fast and Slow water mixed on a med/slow retreive.
> The Sauger were caught in water 3 ft or less, the rest were in deeper water.
> Lost a handful of other fish, And saw a dozen or so of BIG Gar swimming around


Nice job, sounds like a great day. How's the water feeling wading. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The water felt GREAT!!! I wish it was a few inches lower, The Weed beds were partially covered, kept getting snagged up.. Im hoping to get back down there Wed Eve, Was wanting to hit it tonite, But Ive got games tonite.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Yea I figured it was warming up pretty good. And I agree its still kinda high

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2012)

alock0889 said:


> I was fishing the Hocking last night. When I got to one of my spots, someone was already there. He then proceeded to photograph a HUGE smallie. I asked him what it measured out at and he said just a hair under 20". This thing had a gut on it too, and must of been a tank to bring in. I do not want to say the exact location because enough people already fish there and I do not want to blow this kids cover. Just wanted to let everyone know those trophy smallies are out there. River looked good btw, might head out tonight. Good luck out there!


That guy was me. I sight-fished it. The fish appeared to be spawning and went for my tube a couple of times before I actually hooked it. Tried to get him on my fly rod but I snagged my fly right next to him and turned to the spinning rod rather than spook him to free my fly. Weighed in at 3lbs 13oz. This may be the fish that broke my line on the fly rod a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Hey river what was you using to get the fish. I'm actually looking to get down in the river here in the next week or so


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bnoble, Nice fish man , that area holds alot of nice fish, about 2 years ago I caught a Spot bass that weighed in at almost 4lbs in that area.


BBO Ohio, I sent You a PM


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

I believe I caught the same fish on 5/19 (my birthday). She was spawning right under the bridge. I got her on a shakey head.


----------

